# Frenchy's pipes



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone else have trouble with ordering through frenchy's pipes? I had a problem the last time I ordered from him and he ended up making it good. I'm just wondering if this is a recurring thing or just my luck. I hear a lot of good things about him and his business, and I'm not trying to put it down at all. I'm guessing that I'm just unlucky lol

Taylor


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Never had any problem what so ever, definitely not a recurring thing. Things happen sometimes, they just do. The fact that Frenchy made good on it just shows what a great guy he is.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

who is this Frenchy guy? I'm in the market for a meerschaum. Does he sell those?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

parris001 said:


> who is this Frenchy guy? I'm in the market for a meerschaum. Does he sell those?


http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=209


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

parris001 said:


> who is this Frenchy guy? I'm in the market for a meerschaum. Does he sell those?


http://www.frenchyspipes.com/ :tu


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

He is great to deal with. I would not worry about ordering from him at all.


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

I emailed him about it and he's making it right again this time. Just kinda annoying since he doesn't see that it charged me somehow but it takes the money from my account. So it kinda looks like I'm trying to scam him. I'm not that way at all lol, I just wanna buy some cobs! 

Taylor


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I just received two pipes from him on Saturday...he *UNDERCHARGED* me on the postal costs by $8....now how many online sellers can you say that about!

Oh and the pipes are blood y brilliant to...you just caught him on a bad day either that or some mis-communication...lost in web translation...he'll come good in the end.


----------



## Ardarel (Sep 16, 2007)

..."I had a problem the last time I ordered from him and he ended up making it good"...

The aforementioned statement is the best answer to your question. Frenchy offers very good stuff, at very decent prices, with an outstandindg service!



rolyat150 said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with ordering through frenchy's pipes? I had a problem the last time I ordered from him and he ended up making it good. I'm just wondering if this is a recurring thing or just my luck. I hear a lot of good things about him and his business, and I'm not trying to put it down at all. I'm guessing that I'm just unlucky lol
> 
> Taylor


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree, amazing service. I put the order in last night and it didn't take then emailed him and he's already shipped it this morning without having document of my payment. A lot of trust to put on someone you don't know. Good service.

Taylor


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

I think Frenchy has some issues with the credit Card service that processes orders received on-line. I tried to run plastic on his web site this weekend, and got error messages saying the transaction failed. But the next morning double charges were posted against my card.

I called and spoke to him the old fashioned way, He said he'd get it straightened out. I'll give it a couple of days to filter thru the system.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

rolyat150 said:


> I emailed him about it and he's making it right again this time. Just kinda annoying since he doesn't see that it charged me somehow but it takes the money from my account. So it kinda looks like I'm trying to scam him. I'm not that way at all lol, I just wanna buy some cobs!
> 
> Taylor


I know you're not pullin' a fast one Taylor, never even entered my mind buddy. I just gotta find out why the glitch is happenin' so I can fix it. But don't you ever worry that I think badly at all I'm just sorry ya' had the problem and I give ya' my word, I'll always make it right no matter what, 'cause my integrity and havin' a friend's a lot more important than the price of a puffer.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

frenchy said:


> ... I give ya' my word, I'll always make it right no matter what, 'cause my integrity and havin' a friend's a lot more important than the price of a puffer.


That about sums it up. Frenchy - I think so highly of you I might just send you a Detroit Tigers cap. :tu


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> That about sums it up. Frenchy - I think so highly of you I might just send you a Detroit Tigers cap. :tu


Ya' know what? You send it I'll wear it!!! Okay maybe not all the time...not durin' a Yankees game...errr, not publicly, but when nobody's lookin' I'll wear it. How 'bout that Girardi?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

frenchy said:


> Ya' know what? You send it I'll wear it!!! Okay maybe not all the time...not durin' a Yankees game...errr, not publicly, but when nobody's lookin' I'll wear it. How 'bout that Girardi?


It would make a nice, new avatar picture for you. Or maybe something to spruce up the frontpage of your website.

Always glad to help out an honorable vendor.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> It would make a nice, new avatar picture for you. Or maybe something to spruce up the frontpage of your website.
> 
> Always glad to help out an honorable vendor.


Tell ya' what, I'll take a new pic with me wearin' my usual Yankee cap and holdin' your Detoit cap!


----------

